# glow tape



## mf720 (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey all,

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place... but I'm looking for glow tape. Does anyone know of a store that sells it? It's too late to order it from anywhere.

Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Jinglish (Jul 11, 2009)

A Google product search revealed that The Home Depot has it some on their site. You might able to find it at one of their stores or another hardware store.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 11, 2009)

Any theatrical supply stores will probably stock it. Shouldn't be too hard to get hold of, if not try getting glow paint or if you can't get that, I have glow crayons as spares.
Nick


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 11, 2009)

Adding to Nick's post, check department stores with craft sections for glow paint also. I picked up a couple bottles at Wal-Mart a few years ago when we needed some right away after we discovered we were out of glow tape. The bottles you'll find are small, like 2 oz, but pick up a few and they should get you through the show until you can order some tape...


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 13, 2009)

Depends on what part of New York you're in...if you're in the City or close to it there's multiple places for you to buy. Out side of it you may be a little SoL.


----------



## RussWig (Jul 13, 2009)

In a pinch you could also use stickers that glow like the stars you had in your bedroom as a kid. Check Imaginarium or similar stores. Any theatrical rigging/rental company should have glow tape.

RW...


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah you could but the sticky part sucks... and then your spikes get moved real easy


----------



## Van (Jul 14, 2009)

RussWig said:


> In a pinch you could also use stickers that glow like the stars you had in your bedroom as a kid. ......


 
Score one for the newbie ! That's a great idea IMHO. as far as the sucky stickiness of those little stars... we tend to put a piece of clear packing tape over our glow spikes cause even glow tape has stick issues. 

PS I live for glow paint, I like it better than glow tape.


----------



## mf720 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I'll definitely have to look into glow paint as another option. I've never used it before.

Russ... good thinking with the glow stickers, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Cashwalker (Jul 22, 2009)

> Score one for the newbie ! That's a great idea IMHO. as far as the sucky stickiness of those little stars... we tend to put a piece of clear packing tape over our glow spikes cause even glow tape has stick issues.
> 
> PS I live for glow paint, I like it better than glow tape.


Why not use Glow Paint on gaff tape? (or whatever suitably sticky tape you can)


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 22, 2009)

Check out party stores and display sorts of stores. Costume places. Mega fabric and craft stores. You should be able to find something. 

I always tape or staple my glow tape down. 

+1 for the kid's star stickers idea.


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Cashwalker said:


> Why not use Glow Paint on gaff tape? (or whatever suitably sticky tape you can)



Pro Tapes and Specialties actually makes that in the form of arrows and dots...

I agree with gafftaper on the stapling. Keeps the stuff in place a LOT better, especially when spiking rougher surfaces...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree with all of these suggestions for last ditch effort. As a caveat, the quality of these materials often pale in comparison to professional grade. I guess it's similar to using duct tape when you run out of gaffers tape. The quality of the glue has already been expressed and can be easily remedied, but there is also the issue of the glow. I have found that the glow is usually not as bright and will last a much shorter duration which can be problematic for longer running shows. I hope that you found your solution.


----------

